# Actualidad des-tecnológica ?



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2018)

Actualidad des-tecnológica ? 

No entiendo , retrotraerse 42 años ? 

La ciudad de Buenos Aires tiene una nueva ley que le permite volver a incinerar basura


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Actualidad des-tecnológica ?
> 
> No entiendo , retrotraerse 42 años ?
> 
> La ciudad de Buenos Aires tiene una nueva ley que le permite volver a incinerar basura



Cuando salió la ordenanza sobre eliminar los incineradores de los edificios se había hablado sobre este tema.
Se supone que son sistemas de combustión de alta tecnología con mínimas emisiones y recuperación de calor de la combustión para su empleo en cosas útiles como por ejemplo calefacción.

Por lo menos esa es la teoría


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2018)

Si si , o hay algún grave problema respecto a dónde poner la basura , o . . . . 20 de julio


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2018)

C.A.B.A. paga por la disposición final de los desechos urbanos a la Pcia de Bs.As. unos cuantos $$$$.

Peroooo, cada vez los desechos se llevan mas lejos (Mayor costo de flete) y los basurales se están convirtiendo en bombas de tiempo.

Un amigo que hace ala-delta me comentó que si vuela sobre el basural que está sobre Camino del Buen Aire, puede volar todo el día sin bajar, las termales que se crean sobre el basurero lo mantienen en el aire .
No lo puede hacer porque es área protegida por Fuerza Aérea  y lo pescan lo hacen decender


----------



## peperc (May 4, 2018)

y no lo mata el olor ??

( PD: decile que ponga en el ala delta un cartel que diga " soy traficante" a esos NO los bajan..( pero a uno que hace ala delta si ?¿ ) ) .

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
hablando un poco mas en serio :
"incinerar basura en edificios ?? 
como seria eso ?
1 -- el gas hoy dia se ha ido por las nubes, no se de que otro modo "incineran" .
2 --- el pobre encargado va a hacer un curso para incinerar ( ademas que le tendran que pagar aparte por ese uso) .
pero no me lo imagino, la basura contiene alimentos ( cosas humedas), plasticos, madera.
incluso pueden tirar productos muy peligrosos de incinerar.
no me imagino al pobre encargado, tener que ( me parece ) primero separar , y luego ver que incinera ( quema)  y que no.
y todo para que ? .
para que se ahorren de la recoleccion ?

lo de separar elementos me parece lo mas practico, pero me da la impresion de que EN ESTE PAIS , COMO EN OTROS algo falla.
el trabajar no es rentable, no veo mecanismos, es mas rentable la timba financiera.

hace un tiempo fui a un local gigante, como deposito de scrap electronico..
y luego  pense , que una vez vi unas placas, eran como de fibra de vidrio, pero en verdad era como un reciclado de materiales...
plastico, fibra, metales... todo lo de electronica, hecho pure y luego prensado con adhesivo.
Pero eso es mucho trabajo aca.....
no da....
se gastan miles de millones ( ojo, en todo el mundo es )  en especular, o en hacer armas y asi andamos.

yo creo que se podria hacer mucho dinero con el reciclado, es mas, no es solo la ganancia de fabricar algo o reutilizarlo sino ademas, la cantidad de dinero que el estado debe pagar en ... no se como se llama... lo que le pagan a los que se hacen cargo de "esconder"  la basura.


----------



## Scooter (May 4, 2018)

Ya se sabe que la basura de unos es el tesoro de otros...

Si se gestiona bien puede ser una gran idea, pero me huele a improvisación para tratar de disminuir los vertidos como sea.


----------



## peperc (May 4, 2018)

y si, quien se va a "gastar" en trabajar hoy dia ?
si especulando ganas mas plata y no transpiras ni una gota.

y lo peor, que ya ha pasado:
quizas te matas, trabajas armas una industria de reciclado , que es modelo, da muchas ganancias .... . y te la roban
Resabios de los aprietes K: murió José Nucete, pionero de la olivicultura - Diario Hoy

ojo, no estoy metiendo politica, es real y pasa  CON TODOS , SINO, ahor ales busco otra de como funciona el mundo :

pelicula "the imitation game " ..........el final... como el mundo* "le agradecio"  *a don "Turing" .
asi que .. al final... no sabes que es mejor , que da mas " resultados" en este mundo de humanos :
si construir algo que ayude a el mundo o simplemente  especular con la timba y listo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 4, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Actualidad des-tecnológica ?
> 
> No entiendo ,* retrotraerse 42 años ?*
> 
> La ciudad de Buenos Aires tiene una nueva ley que le permite volver a incinerar basura



decime algo :
( no dare ejemplo spor que seguro me banean  o aalgo asi ) .
decime, si te dedicas un ratito...... vos mismo no podes encontrar ejemplos de nuestro mundo y de nuestro pais donde pareceria que retrocedemos  no 42 años..
sino 100
y hasta 500 o mas ?


----------



## pandacba (May 4, 2018)

Te hay ido por la ramas se refiere que hace 42 años salio la ley que elimino los incineradores
El encargado no tenia que aprender nada en aquellos años había un tubo que unía todos los pisos una puerta por donde arrojabas tu basura, ese tubo daba al incinerador.
El trabajo era retirar el residuo incinerado, y eso tampoco lo hacía el encargado, ya que venian a retirarlo.

Hoy si el encargado tiene  más trabajo si bien se utiliza un tubo similar para que la basura sea compactada, pero hay otras cosas como vidrios y demás que se dejan en un lugar en cada piso y el encargado aparte de encargarse de lo compactado debe recorre temprano todos los pisos para retirar el material que no se compacta  prepararlo para que se retire
Y vos si estas hablando de política, ni Due ni fogonazo lo hicieron se limitaron a comentar sobre el punto
Due comento el cambio y Fogo comento el porque de ese cambio nada más y vos te has ido por las ramas nonmbrando partidos y cosas que nadie escepto vos lo has echo


----------



## peperc (May 5, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Te hay ido por la ramas



poquitito.. pero no te olvides de donde venimos :

simios en arboles - Google Search


----------

